# Whidbey Island/Oak Harbor, WA - 3rd Ed D&D



## quarionis (Sep 27, 2002)

Looking for gamers and/or a DM in this area for 3rd edition D&D.  Have a small group that plays every other week in Oak Harbor, but location & schedule are somewhat flexible.


----------



## Ghostmoon (Sep 27, 2002)

Hello,

I was actually looking for players in my area, but I stumbled onto this on the Wizards.com Boards:

http://boards.wizards.com/community/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=279;t=000854

Good Luck!


----------



## quarionis (Sep 27, 2002)

Thank you!  I'll be certain to keep my eye open for a group near you as I've been looking on various BB also. Many, many thanks.

-Q


----------

